
Research Suggests YouTube Aids Flat Earth Conspiracy Theorists - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47279253
======
tathougies
Well duh. Any platform that allows people who hold fringe beliefs to connect
and form community will do that. I'm not sure why thats either surprising or
bad

------
FreedomToCreate
Just note though that the sample size here is "The study involved interviews
with 30 attendees at two conferences. "

------
Praxey
This article is just part of a coordinated media cavalcade, accelerating in
the last few days, to attempt to justify, and promote censorship by the state
- to shut down dissenting opinions. See it for what it is, a crude propaganda
effort, by those in power, who feel threatened by alternative media.

~~~
rchaud
Buddy, it ain't state censorship if YouTube isn't government owned. It's
actually not even censorship at all when the videos in question can still be
linked to or found via the search bar.

Removing a video from the "Recommended" sidebar does not represent a crisis of
free expression.

~~~
AbyormPiranha
Free speech is being able to say what you want (as long as it isn't screaming
fire in a crowded theater or yelling in a library or such like these) without
consequences. A society where every website bans you for believing X but yhe
government doesn't throw you in jail might respect the first amendment, but it
doesn't respect free speech.

